# Any known issues with this engine?



## raB(o)Bit (Jun 30, 2007)

Are there any issues with this engine, horrors like in the 3.0L V6 not supercharged, torn cam lobes or such...
Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Honestly, I cannot think of any engine problems.... Maybe its because there are less than the number of 2.0s out htere, but I havent heard of any thing like waterpumps, fuel pumps,cam lobes. MAF sensors (doesn't hae one) or anything like that.... I have 84k on mine and it runs like a top


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

The secondary air passages in cylinder heads coke up with carbon and need to be cleaned out every 40-60k (currently a warranty condition). Thermostats are the most common mechanical defect. Done a few water pumps, but not too many. I've also seen a few cam chain tensioners and hydro cam adjusters go south prematurely. Overall, a very reliable engine with great character.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry for the thread bump.

I'm well aware of DI engines/Carbon issues etc. The 3.0 TFSI engine has me excited as it features direct injection and PFI (looking at an 2017/2018 A8 3.0 engine b/c of the dual injection). I had the B7 A4 years ago and it was a disaster.

I don't understand what was mentioned upthread. Carbon is STILL an issue on these direct injected cars? Thanks


----------

